# Mambi Vs. Cockynoob666! (Forum RP Fight Match)



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

Alright folks! It's always a nice time for a fight! For this battle however, we'll be pitting two folks against one another.

One whom you are familiar with, the playful feline of destruction, agent of mayhem, Mambi!

For the other, a newcomer of the fights, said to have hundreds of bees at his disposal, and an arsenal of dual wielding LMGs to prove it, we have Cockynoob666 (Insert fighter name here)

This battle will take place in the White Mountains Wilderness, free to combat however you so desire! The rules are that the fight stops when one taps out, or is unable to continue fighting! (All wildlife has been safely evacuated)

Enjoy the battle you two, and good luck to both parties!


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

NEW RULE

STICK BIG CHALLENGE HAS BEGUN

(Bucko... spicy start... intresting)

RULES

STICK WILL BECOME PART OF THE BATTLE FIELD HURTING ANYONE THAT TOUCHES IT.... SOME TIME IT WILL SUMMON IMPS TO ATTACK THE FIGHTERS... SOMETIMES STICK WILL SPLINTER TRAP BOTH PLAYERS DAMGING AND SLOWIN THEM DOWN
Whoever deals the most damage will heal 50 percent of the amount of damage they taken


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

she not here... well i guess i can place traps
So bucko place trap after trap.. some damage but some stun but it will NEVER AFFECT HIM


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Eventualy with the help of his minnions the place is littered with traps... no matter where she goes  shes gonna trigger alot


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

"Where is she holy shit


Hey REF SHE NOT HERE, LIKE YOU GOTTA DISCQUALIFY HER SOON


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Woah stick bug almost got me there fool


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Might as well place seeling air mines

Hey bees PLACE SEEKING AIR MINES


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Eh this music slaps anyway


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

(Well, he did say he would be inactive for a day or so. I set the thread for him because he can have it ready when he returns. This was a preperation kind of setup, so just a small starter post, and then wait for his arrival okie?)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Ok when he comeback he is dead


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

JUST LOOK HOW MANY BOMBS AND TNT I PLACED


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Well, he did say he would be inactive for a day or so. I set the thread for him because he can have it ready when he returns. This was a preperation kind of setup, so just a small starter post, and then wait for his arrival okie?)


Hey you didnt tell me about the woah! 
Stick bug


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Hey you didnt tell me about the woah!
> Stick bug


(Apologies on not mentioning that earlier! But yeah, for the most part, you just make a move, then wait for him to come back. That's basically the gist of it all.)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

I hate you..... >: (


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

(So sorry about that! Don't worry, when he comes back  you'll be free to continue.)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Eh i dont need too the traps will do the rest


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

(I wouldn't underestimate him. He's a worthy contender.)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

DID U SEE HOW MANY TRAPS I PUT


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

(I know, but he's an interesting foe. Trust me, you'll see how effective they are.)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Spring traps are an instakill


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

(Just wait and see...)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

You know what i could set xbows and infwrnal towers up that what im gonnando

(Him and his. Beee build a ton of xbows and infernal towers)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 24, 2020)

(Very well. just await for his return later.)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

And builds eagle artilry


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2020)

Why don't you two fight first and he joins in later.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

I dont want him to trigger tbe traps


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2020)

It's possible to set up traps even in the middle of the fight. Not extremely crazy one-hit-kill ones, but regular stuffs.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

I DONT WANT THEM *TRIGGERED*


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Come on where is he.... like its been a long time


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Well at least the eagle artilery is activated once he goes here


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey GET HERE


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2020)

Dude, it's xmas. He's gonna be busy in real life.
I'm sure it's not hard to tell.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Fine but hes here


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2020)

Just because he's "here", doesn't mean he can or has to reply to you.
Have some patience, and please stop spamming the thread.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Im sorry... im just... bored.... the name (oc) is bucko... bucko the gifted bee


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 24, 2020)

Tell me more about your OC, in private chat, if you like.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

Go go the page beyond the animal in comunity discussion i think


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

And find my answer


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

My sona would be a cutesy looking fluffy microish one


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

Oh so your aproching me not knowing that i can fly where i want when u cant


----------



## Mambi (Dec 25, 2020)

_<as the air shimmers and parts high in the sky, the cat peeks out of the hole, hanging off of a branch from his hind legs from a tree through the hole. He examines the battlefield carefully and sees the traps littered about, looks in the air to see the others, and with a smile shakes his head and looks at you > _

Oh hello there! How are you? I see you prepared a few toys for me? How sweet! Let me know how it goes! _<he laughs and as his eyes glow brightly, a single portal opens a few feet above the air traps. With a loud rumbling sound several large boulders emerges from the hole about 7 to 10 feet wide, triggering the traps in the air and smashing a path through the traps on the ground as they land and roll about, explosions harmlessly going off all around disorienting you while the cat laughs from his hole at the chaos.>

<As the dust clears, you see the cat still hanging in the air unharmed, giggling as the wreckage from your ruined triggered traps lays about. He waves playfully and dives out of the hole, opening another hole at the ground and falling through it disappearing. Before you can think where he went, you feel him smashing against your armour harmlessly from behind with a giggle, and rolling several feet to your right with a grin> _

Please tell me you have more than *that *to attack with, or I'll stop holding back so soon..._<flashes his claws as his eyes flash for a moment ominously>_.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 25, 2020)

Cockynoob666 said:


> Fine but hes here



(...but he's not "all there"! <crosses eyes playfully>)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

SUPRISE BITCH!! The eagle artilary is unleash shooting metors at him.. the xbow and inferno towers are starting to shoot at him... bombs are exploding at him... he taking damage from side..

Fire!
The lmgs start spraying at him... bullet after bullet, blood is gushing out of him fast from everything raming him down


----------



## Mambi (Dec 25, 2020)

_<his eyes flash as he sees the counterattack, and looking carefully you see that only a few hits have grazed the cat...the rest are passing through portals that have opened around him harmlessly. You see several meteors have been redirected back at the lmgs mid-flight, destroying them. The cat quickly opens a portal below him and escapes the bomb blasts before the shockwaves hit. He lands on a nearby hill panting and bleeding but alive. He holds his shoulder with his paw and smiles> _

Good...bring it all on...but you're dealing with an agent of chaos here...not going to be *that *easy <_the cat's eyes glow and with a wave of his other paw, a portal opens at your feet. Suddenly pools of hot lava start flowing out of the hole and towards you as the cat catches his breath._..>


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

Do i give a fuck your the one whos gushing blood


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

Your getting crushed, pierce... exploded, shot and burned


----------



## Mambi (Dec 25, 2020)

<_the lava starts to pool at your feet solidifying as the cat's eyes glow again. You see a rift opening behind you as a train horn blares...seconds before a sudden impact sends you flying as several hundred tons of twisted metal comes flying at you>_ Not bleeding *that *much...but *you *might be! <_giggle_>


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 25, 2020)

you know what fuck it, \

he preceds to do the craziest stunt ever, there was a myth that a mouse won most of his fights by going to the stomach, and its just myth, its impossible ,, until now.

yes inside the mouth, now where the heart.... the lungs, go in,
n
he did It, he went inside, damaging mambi from the inside, destroying his lungs, then going to the heart, mambi realizeing what going on tried his best to vomit him out but its useless, bucko reach his heart, and sprayed bullets at it, then finished the impossible by breaking out of the body, he stabed constantly, until he saw light, he got out, manbi became a fountain of blood and guts


----------



## Mambi (Dec 26, 2020)

_<the cat dies horrifically, but in a final act of defiance before he does, you see his eyes glow one final time as a shimmering hole appears before you. Instantly you are bathed by millions of degrees of hellfire from the surface of the sun, incinerating you instantly into fiery carbon as the glow finally fades from the cat and the rift seals itself.> _

"In war, there can be no true winners"  -Some general, probably.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 26, 2020)

Lucky me.. i brought a reborn.... card.... monster reborn I ACTIVATE..
The card shimers about to revive its self... but it exploded...
Seeing such upset... he went from hopefull to hopless until... water... literaly 5 inches away from him

Must.... get.... to.....the.....water.... he was only 1 centimeter away. Before he we went unconcious.... the minion bees... after they saw his leader dying in thier eyes... push them to the water... bucko started to move... but its only a slight pulse


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bucko is alive


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 27, 2020)

(Cough cough, this fight hath concluded. Both parties were incapable of continuing.)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

I sorta won cus hes dead... im only unable to fight


----------



## Mambi (Dec 27, 2020)

Rai Masaki the Lucario said:


> (Cough cough, this fight hath concluded. Both parties were incapable of continuing.)



 ( <sigh> pigeon dude, pigeon...just watch where you step)


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 27, 2020)

Mambi said:


> ( <sigh> pigeon dude, pigeon...just watch where you step)


(Ah, gotcha. I'll be wary!)


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 27, 2020)

Are
.u u u ssur... e


----------



## Plitheon (Dec 27, 2020)

The heck.
Makes me wanna commit critique this.


----------

